# Ever trained in Korea?



## Wey (Nov 23, 2009)

What has been your experience while training in Korea (no matter the style)? Whats the intensity like, techniques, atmosphere, etc. This is directed to those that are not native to the peninsula.

 Or, if you are from Korea, how can you compare that to where ever else you have studied?


----------



## dbell (Nov 24, 2009)

Wey said:


> What has been your experience while training in Korea (no matter the style)? Whats the intensity like, techniques, atmosphere, etc. This is directed to those that are not native to the peninsula.
> 
> Or, if you are from Korea, how can you compare that to where ever else you have studied?



I spent a total of 2 years (one year straight, second year over three years) training Hapkido in Seoul Korea under GM Kim.  Classes were 6 days a week for three to four hours a class.  They were very intense classes of little talk from the students, except grunting, and some talking from GM Kim.  We started out with heavy warm ups, then went into kicks, then punches, then defensive moves (locks, take downs, pressure points/etc) already taught, then he would do new teachings if he felt it was time, then more defense, then punches, then kicks, then a "cool down" (which was more like a re-warm up!).  If you missed any one day of training you were supposed to stay for a second session of from two to three hours after he let the first group go.  We had about 12 students in the class.  After those two session (or after the first if no second session) all black belts stayed for another two hours.

I studied Tang Soo Do for one year there, under another GM Kim, under GM Pak (now in CA), and it was a little less intense, but still pretty intense!


----------



## Wey (Nov 24, 2009)

dbell said:


> I spent a total of 2 years (one year straight, second year over three years) training Hapkido in Seoul Korea under GM Kim.  Classes were 6 days a week for three to four hours a class.  They were very intense classes of little talk from the students, except grunting, and some talking from GM Kim.  We started out with heavy warm ups, then went into kicks, then punches, then defensive moves (locks, take downs, pressure points/etc) already taught, then he would do new teachings if he felt it was time, then more defense, then punches, then kicks, then a "cool down" (which was more like a re-warm up!).  If you missed any one day of training you were supposed to stay for a second session of from two to three hours after he let the first group go.  We had about 12 students in the class.  After those two session (or after the first if no second session) all black belts stayed for another two hours.
> 
> I studied Tang Soo Do for one year there, under another GM Kim, under GM Pak (now in CA), and it was a little less intense, but still pretty intense!



That sounds awesome! Thats exactly what I wanted to hear! Thank you for your input.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 20, 2009)

That sounds like a great time. I don't think that it's hard to find instructors here in the US that would train people like that. I just think it's hard for instructors to find students willing to do that. 

I am thinking about doing a pilot class in the nextt 6 months that's like that. 2-3 hours of "whip your but into shape." It will be a total loss of cash flow but it is totally worth it if you can keep the hardcore people happy by providing them with an opportunity to train harder than the majority of students are willing to. I know I always wished for a class like this.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, when I was still involved with Taekwondo years ago. I had a great time. Korea is a very interesting country & the old title Hermit Kingdom fits it perfect. Beautiful nature with the mountains & I visited many  mountain Buddhist Temples while I was there. To train, travel & learn about the culture there was a good experience.:mst:


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 20, 2009)

I trained in Korea for a year.  Totally different climate.  Although my experience was a bit different.  I had one-on-one lessons for about 6 months of that year.  During that time, it was very laid back, but tough.  When we were working, we were working hard.  Including getting kicked in the chest a few good times and plenty of smacks to the back of the head with whatever weapon was nearby.  The best thing about my time training there, was that he wasn't concerned with standardization, time limits on ranks or limiting what you could learn based on your rank.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah if I bopped students on the head with a stick I would get the heck tar sued out of me. But I guy can dream I suppose.


----------

